# Pain relief for castrating???



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How much aspirin do I give baby nigerians for castrating? I don't have baby aspirin but I do have low dose aspirin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I band my pygmy/nigerian as well as nigerian boys at 7 weeks, I crush and dissolve 1- 325mg aspirin into a tiny bit of hot kool aid or fruit juice, put it into a syringe and give it. Most of the time they take it eagerly.

My boys average at 15-20 lbs at 7 weeks


----------

